

What would stop a company selling lifespan expansions from ruling the world? - nsgi
http://worldbuilding.stackexchange.com/questions/9365/what-would-stop-a-company-able-to-sell-lifespan-expansions-from-ruling-the-world

======
biomimic
Nothing.

